# أنواع الخشب و سرعة ال cnc بالنسبة لكل نوع



## opmm6_ta (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا أخوكم فادي عبد القادر
اشتريت ماكينة cnc قبل ايام وقمت بتجربة الحفر على خشب ال MDF ونجحت والحمد لله
لكن سؤالي هل سرعة الحفر أو القطع تختلف حسب كل نوع خشب وحسب صلابته
وماهي نسبة السرعه بين انواع الخشب
علماً بأن الماكينه ذات ماتور حفر 2.2 كيلو واط و امكانياتها ضعيفه نوعا ما
شكراً مقدماً للاجابه


----------



## tito_dz (4 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام 
الخشب و mdf لهما نفس السرعة عموما 
انا ابحث عن السرعه بالنسبه (resine milamine)
spindle 18000 t/m 3.5 kw
outil de 8mm diametre


----------



## Nexus (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم هذه الاعدادات موجوده وجاهزه في معظم برامج الكام

سرعة السبندل و عمق الحفر وسرعة المحاور


----------



## opmm6_ta (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً لكم جميعا


----------

